# anyone with experience with the bmw/noah car cover?



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

thinking about picking it up... ocd, you know.

easy to put on, take off?

a little overboard?


----------



## mwette (Sep 16, 2002)

I use mine almost every day to cover my car at work. Keeps the bird crap off. 
This together with california car duster keeps my car looking great between washes.


----------



## BobC (Jun 17, 2003)

I have one as well. I just use it to keep the dust off during winter storage. Works just fine and it's easy to get on and off.


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

thanks for your responses guys... 

i'm going to definitely get one now. in the hospital parking structure and my car port are open, so i would like the added protection... plus a little more material between my car and the suvs that are attracted to parking next to it like flies to sh!te is the other reason...

the ease of use sounds like gravey... :thumbup:


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

if it rains, do you dry the car first than put the cover on?


----------



## mwette (Sep 16, 2002)

wheel-man said:


> if it rains, do you dry the car first than put the cover on?


I don't. I wait until I've washed the car. I have had the cover on the car and it got rained on. Takes a bit to dry out. Also, you can clean the car cover but don't do it too often. I just bought a new Noah car cover after having the last one two years. I washed the old one maybe three times. Lately it was leaving lint on the car, so I replaced it.


----------



## TOGWT (May 26, 2004)

~One mans opinion / observations~

Placing Cover on Vehicle:
To place car cover on vehicle; start by placing the rolled-up cover on the centre of the roof (do not drag cover across vehicle surface as it may cause scratching) unroll from the middle to the rear of vehicle and then middle to front, unroll left side and then right using mirror `pockets' (if fitted) 
Ensure that cover is `tight' and attach cable and lock (if required) Remove from vehicle opposite to the above and store dry cover in storage bag (if supplied)

Usage Tips:
Do not place a car cover on a dusty or dirty car (dry surface with a waffle weave towel or remove dust with a car duster) Ensure that the cover fits well and keep the cover clean (dust / dirt between the inside of the cover or the vehicle surface will cause scratching) Purchase a good quality cover that is manufactured from a durable fabric suitable for your local climatic conditions and expected usage.

Car Cover Cleaning and Care:
·Use a soft Horse Hair brush and a vacuum to remove any loose dust or dirt
·Gently rinse cover with clean water
·Wash with a 5:1 clean water / Woolite solution, using a soft brush to loosen any stubborn dirt (Do not scrub surface (see Spots and Stains)
·Thoroughly rinse with clean water to remove soap solution
·Allow air-drying
·Apply 303TM High Tech Fabric Guard by spraying from approximately 6-inch above the surface with a side-to-side motion, dampen but do not saturate.
·Two applications will ensure complete coverage, allow air-drying between applications.
·Allow cover to dry before storage.

Maintenance:
About once per month, dependant upon usage / climate, rinse the cover with clean water by gently hosing to remove surface dust or dirt that may have settled. This will extend the time requirements for between soap and water cleaning / washing. Use a rolling tape type lint brush, designed to remove lint from clothing, on your car cover. Daily use will remove any lint or light dust and reduce cleaning time dramatically.

~Hope this helps~

Knowledge unshared is experience wasted
justadumbarchitect / so I question everything/ Jon


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

I've got a cover made by Cal Car Covers (Superweave) that is much better than the Noah cover which they also sell. As one person put it, it's like a gore-tex cover. It's for an E46 Sedan and has been used about a dozen times. Let me know if you're interested. Originally went for over $250. I'd be willing to take an offer.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=68103


----------



## BrianS (Jul 26, 2004)

I have a Noah car cover but not the one with the BMW logo on it. It fits like a glove and did not blow off last weekend during high winds. The only semi bad comment I can have about it is that it takes up alot of trunk space.

I bought mine from Car Cover World. They have a large selection.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

I have it.

Its made by CoverCraft so you can buy it from them and save a few bucks and not have the obnoxious BWM logo on the front.

Also keep an eye on ebay they often pop up there.

Yes it is easy on and off. Less than 60 seconds usually. If you have a vert you will have to remove the antenna or cut a hole in the cover.


----------



## Lansing (Jul 11, 2002)

*BMW Cover*

My BMW cover fits like a glove and is exceptionally well made. The side mirror pockets fit well and prevent the cover from blowing off even in the highest of winds. I would recommend it.

Mine comes in its own self-contained cover which is nice. The material is thick and pliable. The only downside is that the cover, when rolled-up and in its bag is pretty big. It can take up a good part of my trunk. --this is a small price to pay, though.

Good luck! They definitely provide some good protection!

Lansing


----------



## lcc014 (Apr 9, 2004)

Lansing said:


> My BMW cover fits like a glove and is exceptionally well made. The side mirror pockets fit well and prevent the cover from blowing off even in the highest of winds. I would recommend it.
> 
> Mine comes in its own self-contained cover which is nice. The material is thick and pliable. The only downside is that the cover, when rolled-up and in its bag is pretty big. It can take up a good part of my trunk. --this is a small price to pay, though.
> 
> ...


I use the BMW car cover for my 530i too. It works very well in rain and snowy days. The only thing is that very bulky and lots of effort to put it into the self-contained bag.

Otherwise, I like it.

Ching-Ho Cheng


----------



## Lansing (Jul 11, 2002)

What do you use to wash these things??

Thanks,
Lansing


----------



## Lansing (Jul 11, 2002)

What do you use to wash these things??

Thanks,
Lansing


----------



## jeff330i (Feb 2, 2002)

i always wondered... When you roll the cover up like a taquito from the two sides aren't you putting the dirty outer side all over the clean inner side (since it's being rolled up)? So when the cover's being stored isn't dirt and sand and stuff from the outer part of the cover being pushed against the inside surface?


----------



## Boxboss (Dec 25, 2005)

jeff330i said:


> i always wondered... When you roll the cover up like a taquito from the two sides aren't you putting the dirty outer side all over the clean inner side (since it's being rolled up)? So when the cover's being stored isn't dirt and sand and stuff from the outer part of the cover being pushed against the inside surface?


Here's the method: lift front/rear corners and mirrors. Flip the edges (what were the lower door panels) to the centerline of the roof, overlapping a bit. Roll up and the inside will touch the inside. The inside will be on the outside, but this is the easiest way to do it. Cover in the opposite direction and you'll roll the inside onto the car surface.

I use OEM covers on both the 6er and the 7er every day. I tried an aftermarket cover and tossed it after a week. It took forever to put it on; it was lightweight (some type of high strength nylon - parachute material) and it kept sliding off the car, especially after a fresh wax.


----------



## larryshomework (Dec 2, 2006)

Noob question -- do you need to let the car cool before putting the cover on?


----------



## Boxboss (Dec 25, 2005)

larryshomework said:


> Noob question -- do you need to let the car cool before putting the cover on?


I don't on the 7er but do let the 6er cool down 10 minutes or so - only because it really generates the heat.


----------



## judal98 (Dec 29, 2007)

(know this is an old thread, but just saw it)

I had a NOAH cover for 9 yrs...totally pleased. I was instructed by manuf to wash it in a commercial washer with a cup of Fantastik then air dry...I used this method several times and it worked out just fine...if you have heavy stains you may want to spray some Fantastik directly on them...good luck


----------

